# 2007 Renault World Series @ Donnington Park



## Xeijin (May 22, 2007)

Hey All,

Just thought I'd post this up:

http://www.worldseriesbyrenault.com/donington/UK/

Just click free tickets in the top right corner, if anyone's interested (not really my thing btw, just got e-mailed about it).


----------



## Legend (May 22, 2007)

Haha cool. Even though I'm not a fan of racing, I gotta admit.
It's pretty cool when we got somebody that knows about shit like this, posting it on here.
This type of thing is one of the million little things that people do around here to make this place a great community.


----------



## Xeijin (May 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Legend @ May 22 2007 said:


> Haha cool. Even though I'm not a fan of racing, I gotta admit.
> It's pretty cool when we got somebody that knows about shit like this, posting it on here.
> This type of thing is one of the million little things that people do around here to make this place a great community.



Yeah, they do it every year so I did cheat a bit from the e-mail they sent me


----------



## theADDict (May 22, 2007)

AWESOME.
I'm not far from Donny Park, so may well prove a nice day out, although British weather may say otherwise.

Many thanks


----------

